# Introducing Tequila



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Finally I found out how to post pictures...
So this is Tequila, she is 4 months old little girl.
On this first pics Tequila was 2,5 mos and was white !! We wanted a little white chi, but later we had some suprises !! And we love this suprise !!





































The next pics are from 1-2 weeks ago...




























Hope you guys enjoy !!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh she's so sweet love the pic asleep,i know what you mean they surprise you how much they change colour,a lovely surprise i must say


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Her color change is remarkable and so beautiful!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww, she is tiny! Love the surprise


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

oh how sweet, I love her ears. she looks pretty in pink. She did have big change in color.


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

She is adorable! Enjoy...


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a precious baby! And, I love her markings.. what a nice surprise for you..


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's a pretty little baby!! Love how her color changed!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is such a cutie!
Her color has changed quite a lot but it suits her very much 
She looks TINY! how much does she weigh?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

ADORABLE!! What a great surprise! I love her markings. So pretty! She's a cutie!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Thank you !! 

Guccigrande, she is just turning 4 months and she weights 2.4 lb. She is tiny but has strong bones now.
In the first week she was 1.1 lb and doubled in 1 month...She is not following any Chi weight chart


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

My girl is 6 months and hasn't followed the chart at all. She was mapping to be around 9lbs and now at 6months she is just 4.85lbs. The breeder said she wouldn't track as none of his litters do, he has huge puppies but small chi's. Gorgeous girl, I love her outfits!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Isabelle is so gorgeous and very tiny. I think Tequila's growth is slowing down and won't be big. Let's see


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh how cute i love the one of her in her dress


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

She is gorgeous, so cute!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

She is so precious - the rubber chicken photo is a classic!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless her, i love the bow in her hair x


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg im in love . she is just beautiful


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww shes so little !!! and cute!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

The only issue is to make some bow stay longer than 2 minutes on her shorthair !! I got a special tape but it does not last. Do you guys have some advice?


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! You are so blessed! Congrats!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you just never know, she lovely


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Love her colouring,shes so pretty!
How did u get the bow in her hair? I always thought their hair would be too short.Also she looks nice in pink x


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Hi Bambihilton,

I have bought a normal elastic bow and cut off the elastic. Then I put those doubled-sized tapes...In Tequila's case it didn't hold for long because she is not used to wear it. And I am always changing the tape. Must try it !!
Thank you, your babies are so cute


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw she's so pretty! And so tiny! I'll admit the "H" word popped into my head from some of the first few pix but she looks much better in the more recent ones. And so adorable! Love the name- I have a Tequila too!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is adorable and has the "Lucky Penny" on her head like my Bella. 

How did you get the bow to stay on her cute lil head?!?


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Tequila was the ugly duck...lol. She is getting each day more beautiful.

We named her Tequila because she is a real mexican chi. We just moved to Mexico City few months ago and fell in love on Chihuahuas.

That's is true !! Bella has similar marking on her hear  Cute !!

I used a doubled-sided tape for the bow...


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

awww she is sooo tiny...and gorgeous!!


----------

